
Google's Performance Review System to Work for Startups - vskarine
http://firstround.com/review/altschools-ceo-rebuilt-googles-performance-review-system-to-work-for-startups-here-it-is/
======
jevanish
I was actually really surprised by this post. While yes, he worked at Google,
and yes Google values their performance reviews, based on what I read in the
VP of People's book "Work Rules", this isn't exactly the Google system.

I think this is a pretty heavyweight system, but he's right that any
measurement is better than none. The time commitment though I bet will get
difficult as they scale further.

One thing that really surprised me was no mention of the Google manager
surveys they use to benchmark managers
([https://getlighthouse.com/blog/google-
management/](https://getlighthouse.com/blog/google-management/)). It's a big
part of the book "Work Rules" and core to how they ensure their managers are
doing their job well...which then is key to retention.

They also didn't mention it, but hopefully they're doing one on ones between
those reviews as it's the in the trenches action that bridges any reviews that
ensures things really get better and you have good things to reflect on in a
review. Otherwise, it's hard to remember much more than a couple weeks ago.

